# 3rd pick or wait?



## SNKETR (Sep 30, 2013)

What do y'all think? I'm currently looking at 3rd pick from an upcoming litter. While i was talking to the breeder about which litter would fit my needs better 2nd pick was taken for the males. Unfortunately I am currently deployed, so communication is a little slow. Would y'all take a 3rd pick or wait for another litter?


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

It shouldn't be about the order picked. The breeder should pick the individual pup that best suits you and your goals and lifestyle. The breeder knows the pups as individuals better than anyone else, and they're not ranked "1st through last". And order doesn't mean anything anyways- what suits you might not be the best fit for someone else. If you are confident with the breeder and like the pairing, then it doesn't matter-- as long as the individual puppy is a good match for you. Why isn't the breeder pairing individuals? How many litters are there?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

It shouldn't be a "line" per say. The breeder shouldn't let someone just show up and pick a puppy. That's pretty much just a choice based off color as no one is going to get to spend more than an hour with that litter while the breeder has spent weeks with it.

The breeder should be placing dogs based off of their temperaments, drives, ect into correct homes for that dog depending on what the owner wants out of that dog.

In your situation...the "first pick" could show up, want a dog for a nice, quiet family life with little obedience work and little day to day activity and end up with the most energetic, driven puppy because they fall in love with its color. Second pick could be someone looking for an IPO or other sport dog, but also fall in love with a color which then happens to be the calmest, not want to do anything dog.


----------



## J and J M (Sep 20, 2013)

Has anyone considered that maybe the breeder is trying to pick the best pup for each person. The breeder will pick the best one for the first person and then the bet for the second. Because of what's left the third might not get the one that could have been best for them Based on personality only because two people might have wanted the same thing.


----------



## J and J M (Sep 20, 2013)

I would ask the breeder what the others are looking for in their dogs and hopefully what you want is different


----------



## SNKETR (Sep 30, 2013)

I appreciate everybody's input. I contacted the breeder to see what the other buyers were looking for in their dogs and unfortunately it is similar. The breeder was able to provide me with another option that is due soon after that will meet what i am looking for.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

also look into how many litters this breeder has ! Is it litter after litter ?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't have much faith in the breeder picking a pup for me.
with all of the personalities people have how can a litter of
pups pick each persons personality? the breeder sees the pups.
i think the pups temperament, personality is changing as each day
past. the pup you get at 8 weeks old is the same pup 1 week later,
1 month later and so on. with being raised, trained and socialized
the pup is going through many stages of developement.

i pick my dogs on color and whatever color i like there seems to be
a pup that's a match for my family. when you're dealing with a
reputable breeder who's dogs are a proven success the changes
of bad match and health issues is slim.

now to the OP. if you're dealing with a reputable breeder you're going 
to be find with whatever pup you pick as long as you do what's necessary
to have a well trained, highly socialized dog.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I have had the breeder pick twice for me and have been mostly happy happy with that.
When I got Havoc I too was deployed and did most of my communication online. It worked out fine.

Mayhem's breeder allows the family to pick the pup. She does this in order of deposits received which may be where the 1st, 2nd, 3rd pick etc comes in. She does recommend pups for each family. There may be two or three pups that would suit and she recommends they choose one of them. Her thinking is the buyer spends the life with the pup, they should be allowed to chose for themselves. This has worked well for her with very few mismatches over the years. 

I think in the long run if you get the pup, love the pup, and he or she will be the pup for you.

Thanks for your service whether you be military or civilian. I am a civilian DOD employee.


----------



## WGSD Nikko (Jul 24, 2013)

I was in a similar situation. I was stationed in Japan and getting ready to PCS back to the states. So I found a breeder close to my next base and ended up being 4th pick. My first 2 choices got picked and I was left with my 3rd choice. I was wondering if I should just wait for another litter, but decided I would stick with my pick. I couldn't be happier! 
All of us who got puppies from this litter talk and keep in contact. Of all the puppies, mine has the best personality for me. He is very well behaved and has NEVER went potty in the house. He is an ol soul and is just awesome. My number 1 pick has been a demon lol. She has so many stubborn issues with him and he is just a butt lol. 
So in my experience, in the end it works out. Especially since you have never seen them you are just basing your opinion on looks. Your 3rd pick maybe made for you  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SNKETR (Sep 30, 2013)

carmspack said:


> also look into how many litters this breeder has ! Is it litter after litter ?


It's not litter after litter. I did some research on the breeder and haven't been able to find anything bad about them.



Kayos and Havoc said:


> Mayhem's breeder allows the family to pick the pup. She does this in order of deposits received which may be where the 1st, 2nd, 3rd pick etc comes in. She does recommend pups for each family. There may be two or three pups that would suit and she recommends they choose one of them. Her thinking is the buyer spends the life with the pup, they should be allowed to chose for themselves. This has worked well for her with very few mismatches over the years.


That's how it works. The buyer get's to pick and the breeder makes recommendations off of what the buyer is looking for in a pup. In the end it's the buyer's decision whether it be from color to temperament/personality/etc.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

It should kind of be the other way around, or maybe I'm misunderstanding your post.

Buyer tells breeder what they want and don't want in a dog, their lifestyle, expectations,,Breeder then picks say, a couple puppies that they feel would fit into that home, and says "ok I think these would fit, which one do YOU like?"..

Of course if the buyer is not happy with the breeders picks, well that's their choice to..

My last 3 dogs were picked for me, one sight unseen, I have always gotten exactly what I wanted. You have to have two things, Trust in your breeder, and a breeder who can 'peg' their puppies and pick the appropriate home for them.

Now as to 3rd pick..My first GSD when I moved out on my own, was last one in the litter, I took him, he was the best dog ever

Others were picked by the breeders, as I said, and I believe I was probably first or second in line, don't recall now..

It wouldn't bother me to be 3rd on the list, IF it was a puppy I wanted and we/ breeder and I both agreed on.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Out of curiousity at what age does a breeder "pick" your puppy or puppies they feel meets your needs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My puppies were picked around 7 weeks old, via Temperament Testing as well as the fact the breeder(s) had spent those 7 weeks with them and pretty much had them pegged for what I wanted/didn't want.

I should say it was pretty much 'confirmed' when they were TT'd,,pretty much knew a little bit earlier, tho things changed a couple times, as puppies do change..

When I got my first aussie, I was a nervous wreck, so many aussies out there that were real butt heads, I didn't want that..The breeder I used, gave me updates weekley, and at about 5 weeks, she said to me, "I think this girl puppy I have is going to be the one for you, first one to climb out of the xpen, come up my stairs and look for me"...I thought OMG, she's gonna be a monster! LOL...At 7 weeks, the breeder said, "yep, she is the one for you "..and even tho I was terrified thinking I was getting this crazy crazy dog, she turned out to be just what I wanted


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol too funny! Is she still a monster??


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she was for about 10 years  She will be 14 yrs old in a few weeks, still pretty spry for her age, deaf as a doornail, but has had a smile on her face all her life


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I hate the whole concept of "pick" - every pup in the litter should be more similar than dissimilar....small nuances separate them - when a person picks from a photo or a short (couple hours) time spent with them, there is no way to understand the actual differences in puppies in a litter. I do not ever use the terminology of numerical pick when placing a litter....part of my temperament evaluation is based on dominance and working potential...the most inexperienced buyer gets the pup that is the least dominant/drivy...is that picked first or last?????? It does not matter....the pup is what it is and it is placed in the home where I feel it will be the most successful. A pup I placed in a pet home with kids was probably the most talented tracking prospect in the litter, doing variable surface on concrete like a pro when she was kept by an experienced person (his neighbor who is State Trooper and has titled dogs for me) while the owner was away on business for a month. She was still the best choice for that family - not the "last pick" puppy.

Another friend was offered the last unsold puppy sight unseen from a litter in the Czech Republic - he had waited for a litter of mine for over a year and I found him a working prospect puppy...he was hesitant to take the pup as it was a "left over" in his mind. The dog is freaking awesome. In more experienced hands, he could be a top level competition dog - and the owner has learned alot, has the BH and will title the dog and we hope he does get to National level - the dog is capable, it is the owner keeping up with him....trust me - he is thrilled that he took that "left over" puppy! The original buyer (an experienced handler in Germany) backed out because he wanted a dark dark sable and was not happy with the color on the litter. Auron is a nice color and that guy should be kicking himself for not taking him!

Lee


----------



## SNKETR (Sep 30, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Buyer tells breeder what they want and don't want in a dog, their lifestyle, expectations,,Breeder then picks say, a couple puppies that they feel would fit into that home, and says "ok I think these would fit, which one do YOU like?"..
> 
> Of course if the buyer is not happy with the breeders picks, well that's their choice to..


You have got it right, that is what i was trying to say.


----------

